# Eclipse - Pluginprobleme: UML editor (UML2)



## xX_QueAnw_Xx (10. Feb 2011)

Hallo Comunity,
ich habe seit langer Zeit nochmal mit dem Entwickeln in Java unter Eclipse angefangen. Dazu habe ich mir die Linux 64 bit Version von Helios geladen, da ich aktuell unter Ubuntu x64 10.10 arbeite.

Nun habe ich allerdings festgestellt das sich einiges verändert hat. Ich habe versucht über das Update Center zwei Addons - zur Modelierung von UMLs aus MDT zu laden (dabei bin ich über 'help->install new software'  vorgegangen):
MDT-UML2Tools - Eclipsepedia
MDT/UML2 - Eclipsepedia

Dazu habe ich unter Site aus den Available Software Sources follgenden Link ausgewählt:
http://download.eclipse.org/modeling/mdt/updates/releases/

Habe meinen hacken jeweils bei der letzten version von UML2 und UML2tools und auf weiter geklickt.
Nun wurde mir angezeigt das es Fehler geben werde weil Abhängigkeiten fehlen.

Aber wieso ist die Check box in der man Früher wählen konnte 'Abhängigkeiten automatisch suchen und mitinstallieren' verschwunden?

Mit der hilfe von Eclipse bin ich auch nicht wirklich weiter gekommen. Also wenn mir jemand konkret helfen kann ich will einfach nur UML2 und UML2tools installieren

mfG xX_QueAns_Xx


----------



## redbulls (10. Feb 2011)

lad dir einfach umbrello runter, is besser als die plugins meiner meinung nach...


----------



## xX_QueAnw_Xx (10. Feb 2011)

... Hmm das wäre eine Alternative. Aber ich muss sagen ich finde es sehr Praktisch meine JAVA UMLs einach mit in Eclipse angezeigt zu bekommen. Das dass ganze in einem Projekt kompakt zusammen ist. Ich finde das tolle an Eclipse ist gerade das es so Modular und viel Seitig ist. (Wenn es denn funktioniert  )

Jemand eine Idee wie man bei Helios simple ein UML Plugin installiert?


----------



## Wildcard (10. Feb 2011)

xX_QueAnw_Xx hat gesagt.:


> Aber wieso ist die Check box in der man Früher wählen konnte 'Abhängigkeiten automatisch suchen und mitinstallieren' verschwunden?


Weil das mit p2 immer passiert, p2 kann gar keine ungültigen Kombinationen installieren.
Aktiviere im Install Dialog die Checkbox Contact all Update Sites during install to find required software.
Wenn die schon aktiv war, welche Abhängigkeiten fehlen dir denn?


----------



## xX_QueAnw_Xx (10. Feb 2011)

Ja der Haken war gesetzt.

... Ich habe mich mittlerweile eines externen UML Editors bedient DIA  (Sehr zu Empfehlen übrigens) ...
Ich installiere gerade nebenbei VEP zur GUI Modellierung mit Eclipse. Falls es dabei Probleme habe poste ich sie noch schnell per Edit ansonsten Close ich den Thread gleich.

Trozdem danke mfg xX


----------



## Wildcard (10. Feb 2011)

VEP ist tot und das schon lange und lässt sich in neueren Eclipse Versionen auch nicht sauber installieren.
Mit Window Builder Pro steht allerdings eine deutlich bessere Alternative bereit.
WindowBuilder Pro GUI Designer | Eclipse Plugins, Bundles and Products - Eclipse Marketplace
Window Builder Pro wurde vor kurzem von Google an ecllipse gespendet und wird vermutlich sobald der Umzug vollzogen ist auch offiziell VEP ablösen.


----------



## xX_QueAnw_Xx (10. Feb 2011)

Ok danke für die Informationen. VEP sah sehr gut aus. Ich habe in einem Wiki gelesen das unter anderem IBM mit an VEP entwickelt hat. Und das WIndows Build kostenpflichtig wäre.


----------



## Wildcard (10. Feb 2011)

Window Builder ist besser als VEP. Und ja, früher war das Tool kostenpflichtig, wurde aber open-sourced als Google die Entwicklerfirma gekauft hat.


----------



## xX_QueAnw_Xx (10. Feb 2011)

Finds nur schade das Eclipse im Moment die DOkumentation auf der Strecke lässt. Meine es war aus dem wiki.eclipse.org ...

und z.b. dieser Artikel FAQ How do I remove a plug-in? - Eclipsepedia absolut nicht mehr zu treffend. Ich komme mir dumm vor sowas zu fragen. Aber ich finde auch nichts via google / der hilfe von Eclipse finde ich nichts also:wie remove / disable ich plugins. Den VEP weiter zu behalten ist ja dann unnötig...

Ich finde das Eclipse die Native Benutzung extrem schwer macht. Es darf normal nicht so schwierig sein ein Plugin zu deaktivieren / removen. Es kann natürlich auch sein das ich gerade einfach Blind bin / auf dem Schlauch stehe.

Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Wildcard (11. Feb 2011)

Im Dialog für neue Software zu installieren befindet sich ein Link 'What is currently installed?'. Dort kann man Features auswählen und deinstallieren. Ausserdem gibt es eine Installation History die jedes mal aktualisiert wird wenn du etwas installierst. Dort kannst du einen beliebigen Stand auswählen und ein Rollback machen. Eine Art Undo für Installationen.


----------



## xX_QueAnw_Xx (11. Feb 2011)

Vielen dank 
mfg


----------

